# Mobile device version of SMF



## coffee_junkie

Just have to gripe a little...before the change I was able to bring up the site on my mobile device (IPOD touch) using my WIFI connection. The new site is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY slower, therefore I visit much less. Has it been discussed to make a Mobil device version of the site? The local paper's site (as well as may others) automatically detect that you are using a mobile device and switch to a much more usable interface. Just wondering if that was looked at or could be considered? Other than that I am learning how to navigate the site well.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I have not noticed the new site being slower per se.. there is an issue with the images not being resized properly and those are taking a long time to load when folks don't manually resize their own pics but I think it would have slowed the old site down as well.. given the same issue.

As far as a mobile friendly site..  I do hope that it gets improved soon. I will let Huddler know that folks are asking about this and see what they say. Doesn't look like it would be that difficult to restructure it with CSS or something if it detects a mobile device..

Thank you for the suggestion.. I will send it on.


----------



## adiochiro3

That would be cool!  I haven't surfed this site on my mobile yet, but maybe I'll give it a quick try and get back to y'all.  The main trouble I see is that the Q-view would be too small to really enjoy on that tiny screen!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3

Just tried getting around on the mobile -- Coffee Junkie is right: very slow.  Don't know about the previous site 'cause I never tried it.


----------



## bayouchilehead

It works just fine on a Motorola Droid, It's not as fast as my computer, but real close.


----------



## coffee_junkie

You and your fancy droid! Jeff, the site is not slower than the old ways when acceessing via PC, just my mobile device, I would like to see how she runs on an Ipad just for fun.


----------



## TulsaJeff

coffee_junkie said:


> You and your fancy droid! Jeff, the site is not slower than the old ways when acceessing via PC, just my mobile device, I would like to see how she runs on an Ipad just for fun.


I see.. yeah still on blackberry here and no iPad yet. Probably fun but I think I would miss my laptop too much when I just had the iPad in tow


----------



## meateater

You fancy wireless guys. I'm still landlined myself.


----------



## m1garand

Any progress yet on a mobile device version? I tried accessing the site with my ipad and get nothing but constant crashing.


----------



## scooper

TulsaJeff said:


> there is an issue with the images not being resized properly and those are taking a long time to load when folks don't manually resize their own pics


Jeff, isn't there a setting you can adjust so that there is a maximum size allowed for images?  This would prevent images that are too large from being uploaded.

I run a message board for my line of work, and the phpBB software lets me adjust it.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## venture

Now we need SMF Mobile so BBQ'ers can walk around with the teenage hunch.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## solaryellow

M1Garand said:


> Any progress yet on a mobile device version? I tried accessing the site with my ipad and get nothing but constant crashing.




Download and install the Tapatalk app. After it is installed, search for Smoking Meat Forum and use it to interact with the forums. Works great.
 

http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php


----------



## sierra

solaryellow said:


> Download and install the Tapatalk app. After it is installed, search for Smoking Meat Forum and use it to interact with the forums. Works great.
> 
> 
> http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php


I also use the Tapatalk app on my Android phone. While there are some issues with it (quotes in posts don't show up right and you occasionally need to refresh posts to see the q-view), overall it works well and is easier to read posts than the mobile web-browser.


----------



## jwbtulsa

Any update on a mobile version or an SMF iphone/ipad app?


----------



## jahenbo

I'm having trouble trying to get the SMF mobile to work.  I have a Casio G-zone commander.  When I hit the mobile button it asks me to login, I tried using my login information for this site and it says it's not recognized.  I thought maybe I might have to register for it but when I try I am told that my email is already in use which I already know.  Can anyone give me some info on how to get this to work or maybe it's not set up for my phone yet.  Either way I would like to know.


----------



## jwbtulsa

Sorry but it seems to work fine though my iPhone. Wonder if your phone has a security setting that is blocking the process. I can post a reply, add a pic, and go back and edit my post ( given my inability to type via text!). I'm on my phone now. And the mobile version seems accessible through the hospital security zone.


----------

